# Steuersatz



## Mugnog (28. Dezember 2003)

wie ich gehört habe, legt ihr bald einen neuen Steuersatz in euer Verkaufsregal.
Gibt es denn schon Infos (Daten, wann und wo zu erhalten, Preis??) respektive sogar Bilder??
Danke im voraus für die Antwort.


----------



## JohG (30. Dezember 2003)

hi,

bekommen wirste den über www.wildsau.com, hoffentlich schon ab ende januar/anfang februar
kostet: 99,90
techdaten für den 11/8:
material edelstahl mit 25mm einpresstiefe mit laserlogos industriegelagert, alu 7075 ( silber) a-headset deckel. stahl kralle


guten rutsch..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugnog (30. Dezember 2003)

Wird es ihn doch auch hoffentlich in 1.5 geben??
Danke.


----------



## JohG (31. Dezember 2003)

jo ich denke schon


----------



## AlutechCycles (13. Januar 2004)

ja wird es.  
sobald es bilder gibt werde ich sie posten.
greetz chris


----------



## Mugnog (25. Januar 2004)

Alutech schrieb:
			
		

> ja wird es.
> sobald es bilder gibt werde ich sie posten.
> greetz chris




Meine Sau wird hoffentlich bald geliefert und ich muss mich noch wegen des Steuersatzes entscheiden.
Deswegen wären ein paar Bilder nicht das dümmste.
Will ja nicht drängeln, obwohl 

Bin gespannt.............


----------



## snody (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo, Tschuldigung das ich diesen Thread missbrauche.

Hab gelesen das Alutech einen 1.5" Vorbau im Angebot hat(tte)? Proto Alutech 1.5", hab aber keine Bilder zu dem gefunden, gibt es den bei euch noch, falls ja hätte ich gerne ein paar Infos und Pics. 

sorry nochma, war mir keinen neuen Thread wert...


----------



## AlutechCycles (25. Januar 2004)

hi,
der steuersatz wird 99,99 kosten (1/18" und 1.5")und ca mitte frebruar erhältlich sein. leider noch keine pics da.

gruß chris


----------



## AlutechCycles (19. Februar 2004)

soooooooooooooooo, ganz frisch aufn tisch....    
ab sofort erhältlich!
et voila:


----------



## AlutechCycles (19. Februar 2004)

11/8" Steuersatz
Edelstahl , Naturoptik mit Laserlogos
gedichtete Industrielager
320 gramm
lieferung mit Headset- Kralle, Schraube und Alu Deckel
preis 99,99 


1,5" Steuersatz
Alu 7075 Schwar Eloxal mit laserlogos
gedichtete Industrielager
240 Gramm
lieferung mit Headset- Kralle, Schraube und Alu Deckel
preis 99,99 


----------



## Mugnog (20. Februar 2004)

Sehen doch recht gelungen aus.

Schon gut angetestet???? Bestimmt, wie euch doch kenne....

Wieso macht ihr nur eine Farbe für 1.5?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (24. Februar 2004)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso macht ihr nur eine Farbe für 1.5?



hi, aus dem gleichen grund, dass es den 11/8 auch nur in einer farbe gibt:
aus kostengründen.

gruß chris


----------



## Mugnog (24. Februar 2004)

Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh

Das leuchtet ein.
Die kurzen Antworten sind die besten.
Ahoi





			
				Alutech schrieb:
			
		

> hi, aus dem gleichen grund, dass es den 11/8 auch nur in einer farbe gibt:
> aus kostengründen.
> 
> gruß chris


----------

